# Emerald green Illinois glass



## Natster (Jun 27, 2016)

Not a collector, have no idea... would these bottles be something someone would want? Do they have any value?  I know they are Owens-Illinois glass.  The more unusual shaped bottles are DES PAT 92148.  They had eye dropper tops on them, but they were deteriorated.  The cylinder shaped ones have a 4 preceding the trademark and a 7 following it.  There is a large 50 in the center and 8 underneath. The 8 may be followed by two periods, hard to tell.

Haven't found any photos of similar bottles on ebay or internet... so thinking maybe they are common and not of any value.  Can anyone advise?



Thanks so much. 
Natster


----------



## CanadianBottles (Jun 27, 2016)

Hi Natster, welcome to the forum.  I'm afraid that you're correct in thinking that they don't have any value beyond people who want to make crafts with them.  They look like pharmacy bottles from the 50's or 60's which might have some value if they had labels on them, but unfortunately without labels they aren't collectible.


----------



## Natster (Jun 27, 2016)

That's what I figured.  Thanks for confirming.  They are a pretty color, so maybe someone will want to create something with them.


----------



## Bob Apples (Jul 7, 2016)

I remelt those and any other glass, I like the light green color. Its not that hard, I use fire but a kiln works good too.


----------

